# Father Dearest (A Chaos RP)



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, I am back with yet another RP idea for my Omnia Patris saga. However, this time shall be different in that it shall not revolve around the story of Us'etil'akhed'raan, The All-Father, but the stories of his Children. 

Before his second demise during the Siege of Terra, Saenorcoleius, as he was known back then, mated with 1,212 women in locations revealed to him by Tzeentch, forcing them to bear his children. The women never spoke of this act for they never remembered it, so as time passed, his descendants spread throughout the galaxy, making their way even deep inside the Imperium, their origins entirely unknown as their energies remained hidden for ten thousand years.

When Us'etil'akhed'raan was summoned once again in the 41st Millennium, he was granted a massive spacecraft which he would use to ply the galaxy named the Ambition Everlasting, waiting for the right time to call upon his children. Onboard the vast craft, no one ever sets eyes upon Us'etil'akhed'raan, or the mysterious forces which ply the craft seemingly of their own accord.

Whether you play as a Child still awaiting to be 'summoned' or one already onboard the Ambition Everlasting, this RP is all about the stories of the characters and how they handle their lives as the Children of a being whom they have never met, and most likely never will. Shall they be truly willing to serve their Father and carry out his unknown plans? Do they still wish to retain their humanity and have the strength to fight against the unbreakable hold the energies have upon their very souls? It is the ultimate battle of wills; humanity against the most sinister and powerful forces of Chaos...

_*Only Chaos characters will be accepted. Whether you desire to and are strong enough to fight against it is entirely up to you.
*Also, I shall not be playing a character in this RP. I shall serve as the GM only, dictating circumstances and deciding how non-player assets of the game come about.
*Lastly, this is both a Tzeentch and Slaaneshi-themed RP, so please do not hesitate to incorporate both._

*Biography*
_Name:
Age:
Gender:
Sect: (Any are open besides the Grey Knights)
Personality:
History:
RP sample: (At least three paragraphs with five sentences each)_


----------

